# Feliz Aniversário Vanda!



## Mangato

Moita felicidade neste dia do seu aniversario

bjs

Mangato


----------



## avok

"Happy Birthday Vanda" !!!!!!


----------



## Tomby

Parabéns! 
Desejo-lhe um feliz dia de Aniversário. 
Um forte abraço!
TT.


----------



## Outsider

Feliz aniversário, Vanda!


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Feliz cumpleaños, Vanda!!*
​


----------



## Macunaíma

*FELIZ ANIVERSÁRIO, VANDA ! ! ! ! ! ! !*​ 
*Que você tenha pela frente o melhor ano da sua vida!*​ 
Macunaíma​ 
(São 23:26 pelo horário de Brasília, portanto desta vez eu não cheguei atrasado... Você deve estar na sua própria festa de aniversário agora. Deve estar bombando!)​ 
​


----------



## MOC

Feliz Aniversário Vanda! E bom ano também que já falta pouco para começar.


----------



## Poerava

*Feliz Aniversário Vanda! *

Que Deus te dê todos os desejos do teu coração.  
Aproveito para também  desejar Boas Festas e Feliz Ano Novo a você e a todos do Fórum!
Um beijo


----------



## Vanda

Meninos e meninas,especialmente MG, muito obrigada a todos pela lembrança! 
Macu, não é que desta vez você chegou a tempo?! Ainda sobrou comes e bebes da festa. Topa?
Retribuo os votos de um excelente novo ano para todos vocês!
​


----------



## FranParis

E eu, como sempre, chego atrasado!

Feliz aniversário, Vanda!

E já agora, Feliz Natal também!


----------



## Vanda

Fran, não chegou tarde, não! Ainda temos comes e bebes... Que tal?
Obrigada pelos votos, desejo Boas Festas a você também!


----------



## moura

Querida Vandinha,

No meio da lufa-lufa do Natal, quase perdia o comboio...
Aqui lhe envio o meu brinde virtual a muitos anos e bons!!!
Um abraço 
moura


----------



## djlaranja

Vanda,

Embora com algum tempo de atraso, estou vindo deixar meu recado de aniversário pra você, também.

Muita paz, muita saúde, alegria e tudo o que houver de melhor nesta vida pra você!

Com um abraço especial de (quase) aniversário,

Denilson


----------



## AGATHA2

Ay Vanda !

Muito feliz aniversario (já passado) Espero que voce tenha passado um dia excelente e que tomou ao menos um dia libre do forum. As vezes há que ver o mundo redondo e nao quadrado ou que que vocé tem uma pantalha (=tela ?? ecra ??) redonda  

um grande abraco 

Agatha


----------



## Vanda

MOura, Denilson, Agatha, obrigada pelos cumprimentos! Vocês chegaram bem a tempo do próximo aniversário. Brincadeira! A melhor coisa é receber cumprimentos pelo desaniversário, como eu gosto de chamar. Assim, a festa dura mais!
A vocês, meus cumprimentos, também, pelas festas de fim de ano! 
bjim!


----------



## FranParis

Vanda said:


> A melhor coisa é receber cumprimentos pelo desaniversário,..


 
Pois, aqui vai:


Com que então caiu na asneira
de fazer na sexta-feira
Todos esses anos, que tola!
Ainda se os disfizesse
Mas fazê-los não parece
De quem "bate bem a bola"!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

OK, so I'm not three days late .... I'm 362 days early!

Happy birthday, Vandinha!


----------



## Vanda

Fran, estou rindo até agora dos versinhos. Engraçadíssimos!
Chaska, thank you for the votes. There is still leftovers: chocolate and peach pavê. Would you like some?


----------

